# OK, be honest ... TV that moved you.



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

I was watching Idol last night and one of the contestants sang "Somewhere Over the 
Rainbow" as arranged by Israel Kamakawiwo'ole, and it sparked a memory of the first time I heard it, during Anthony Edward's final scenes on ER. I remember being incredibly moved by that. Hearing the song again on Idol last night just flooded me with those memories ...

Of course, 9/11 and the several days of TV coverage after that were also incredibly emotional.

So what TV shows or events on TV do you recall that really touched or moved you? To not be so sad, they could be happy events, too, like a certain NY football team winning a certain event this January ... quite moving as well.


----------



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

Ronald Reagan's funeral procession. I was just a kid during his Presidency, but seeing all the people lining the highway to his burial site at his library was really moving. Then seeing Nancy bend over and hug the casket as the kids came to her side really put me over the top.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

That ER episode will forever live with me .. It was very moving.


----------



## cdc101 (Jan 9, 2007)

Drew2k said:


> I was watching Idol last night and one of the contestants sang "Somewhere Over the
> Rainbow" as arranged by Israel Kamakawiwo'ole, and it sparked a memory of the first time I heard it, during Anthony Edward's final scenes on ER. I remember being incredibly moved by that. Hearing the song again on Idol last night just flooded me with those memories ...
> 
> Of course, 9/11 and the several days of TV coverage after that were also incredibly emotional.
> ...


It's not TV, but the last scene in Forrest Gump where Forrest is talking to Jenny's grave gets me EVERY time. Hell, I can't watch most of that movie without 'getting something in my eye' throughout it.


----------



## r0b0tic (Dec 18, 2007)

M*A*S*H

When Radar announced that Col Henry Blake had died on his way home.


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

When I first saw TV in HD I think I may have welled up a bit.  :lol:

Seriously though - seeing some clip or replay showing the events around 9/11 really get me, too. I can't watch it anyone because it brings up so much anger and sadness. 

I was really moved during that crappy football game in February, too, when that certain New England team blew it.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I'm prepared for the slings and arrows... but... I cry at the end of _It's a Wonderful Life_.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Generally, the last 3 minutes of any _Cold Case_ does it for me. /steve


----------



## r0b0tic (Dec 18, 2007)

Stuart Sweet said:


> I'm prepared for the slings and arrows... but... I cry at the end of _It's a Wonderful Life_.


Must be the egg nog


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

r0b0tic said:


> M*A*S*H
> 
> When Radar announced that Col Henry Blake had died on his way home.


Ditto to this M*A*S*H episode, the ER episode, and the Reagan funeral.


----------



## petergaryr (Nov 22, 2006)

Well, the "final" episode of _Bablylon 5_, _Sleeping in Light_ is a sure fire throat grabber for me.


----------



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

r0b0tic said:


> M*A*S*H
> 
> When Radar announced that Col Henry Blake had died on his way home.


Yes! The cast had only gotten that sheet of the script right before filming, so they were all in shock.


----------



## durl (Mar 27, 2003)

At the end of Field of Dreams: "wanna have catch?"

I tear up every single time...


----------



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

The recent episode of Lost ("The Constant") when Desmond made the call to Penny at the end of the episode.


----------



## ncxcstud (Apr 22, 2007)

here here Indiana627!


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

The final scenes of The Shawshank Redemption from Andy escaping to his reunion with Red.


----------



## jodyguercio (Aug 16, 2007)

r0b0tic said:


> M*A*S*H
> 
> When Radar announced that Col Henry Blake had died on his way home.


The ENTIRE last episode of M*A*S*H makes me misty


----------



## EXTACAMO (Apr 7, 2007)

Just about every scene in the movie Gardens of Stone with James Earl Jones.


----------



## hekhl00 (Feb 1, 2008)

The final episode of Arrested Development because it was the final episode of Arrested Development.


----------



## tsmacro (Apr 28, 2005)

One that stands out for me was the episode of Battlestar Galactica where Lucy Lawless' character playing the reporter does the expose of life aboard the Galactica. It was IMO the best episode of a great show. The whole thing was great but at the end where they show part of her wrap up of her report as it was played on the fleet tv network w/ the original BSG theme music playing in the backgroud I was getting a bit "verklempt" :lol: but then they hit you w/ the twist of Lucy's character also being a Cylon, talk about taking your breath away......talk about an "OMG!" moment.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Challenger disaster.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Indiana627 said:


> The recent episode of Lost ("The Constant") when Desmond made the call to Penny at the end of the episode.


Absolutely! Forgot about that, but how could I?!

On YouTube:


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

For those remembering the ER/Mark Greene Farewell, here's a trip down memory lane, with the song and all ...






(You gotta love YouTube!)


----------



## EXTACAMO (Apr 7, 2007)

John Q when his kid finally gets his heart transplant.


----------



## EXTACAMO (Apr 7, 2007)

HDG said:


> Challenger disaster.


And what a speech by Ronald Reagan at the memorial service. "They have slipped the surley bonds of earth and touched the face of god"


----------



## Casey21 (Sep 20, 2007)

Drew2k said:


> I was watching Idol last night and one of the contestants sang "Somewhere Over the
> Rainbow" as arranged by Israel Kamakawiwo'ole, and it sparked a memory of the first time I heard it, during Anthony Edward's final scenes on ER. I remember being incredibly moved by that. Hearing the song again on Idol last night just flooded me with those memories ...
> 
> Of course, 9/11 and the several days of TV coverage after that were also incredibly emotional.
> ...


I second the ER scenes. My Mom had passed away from a brain tumor a couple years prior (that's what his character died from) so additional meaning and extremely touching...............But, heck, I also cry when my Cubbies lose.


----------



## Kodok (Feb 10, 2008)

Steve Yzerman handed the Stanley Cup to Vladdy after Red Wings won it in 1998.


----------



## judson_west (Jun 15, 2006)

The Challenger accident. I was in a restaurant and watching the shuttle take off. When it exploded, I couldn't understand what I was seeing. There was no sound from the TV and soon there was no sound in the restaurant.


----------



## jazzyd971fm (Sep 1, 2007)

The good:

2000 St.Louis Rams Super Bowl Champs - The birth of the Greatest Show on Turf

2006 St.Louis Cardinals World Series Champs - Team came together at the right time

2001 Colorado Avalanche Stanley Cup Champs - When Ray Bourque finally got to hoist the Stanley Cup

The not so good:

9/11 - self explanatory

Reagan Funeral - Seemed that the whole country stood still for that whole week

Challenger accident - was at work then that happened, left & went home for the rest of the day


----------



## fineware (Jun 12, 2007)

Not exactly TV, but when Rudy finally takes the field and sacks the QB. Then again when they carry him off the field. Brings me to tears every time.


----------



## cadet502 (Jun 17, 2005)

The Challenger. Even after hearing about it at work and on the radio driving home, when I first saw the replay I just sat there and cried.

At Arlington just a few years ago, I could not bring myself to cross the street to their memorial, as the memory of that shot played in my head, I simply stared at it from a distance.


----------



## ladannen (Oct 27, 2007)

Anytime anyone _really _good sings the National Anthem.


----------



## chris0 (Jun 25, 2007)

r0b0tic said:


> M*A*S*H
> 
> When Radar announced that Col Henry Blake had died on his way home.


I can still picture in my head Radar standing in the operating room telling the doctors "there weren't no survivors."

Some very moving moments recalled here. 9/11 of course. For me though, even more than the towers coming down, was the whole week following with people all over the news showing pictures of their loved ones who were missing, still hoping they were alive even though...you know.

I didn't see Anthony Edward's last ER episode, but one of the most intense hours of drama I've ever seen on a scripted show was in ER's first or second season when Dr. Green was trying to deliver a baby and everything went wrong.

I also get misty when I hear a good, non mangled version of the Star Spangled Banner, right at the line "...gave proof through the night that our flag was still there."

btw, I highly recommend the movie "United 93" for anyone who hasn't seen it. Just be prepared to sob like a baby at the end.


----------



## Supervolcano (Jan 23, 2007)

We Are Marshall


----------



## Slip Jigs (Oct 20, 2006)

All in the Family, where Mike was resistant to becoming a father - then he is given a poem (from whom I forget) and reads it - that no matter what shape the world is in, that it's never so hopeless to sacrifice the things that make life worthwhile.


----------



## JM Anthony (Nov 16, 2003)

Randy Pausch's farewell lecture. Watched it on YouTube over the weekend. I suspect they'll play a good chunk of it tonight at 10:00 on ABC. Gutsy guy.

John


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

I also cry at God Bless America and the Star Spangled Banner.

I also choke up whenever I see Arlington Cemetery in any scene and whenever I go there in person. 

Lastly, I cried through practically the whole movie 8 Below.

I agree with an earlier poster - after 9/11, the footage of all the memorials and the missing posters and pictures were emotionally overwhelming, as well as the replays of many people's last cell phone calls to their loved ones.


----------



## Sharkie_Fan (Sep 26, 2006)

JM Anthony said:


> Randy Pausch's farewell lecture. Watched it on YouTube over the weekend. I suspect they'll play a good chunk of it tonight at 10:00 on ABC. Gutsy guy.
> 
> John


Ditto that.

I watched one of the previews of tonight's show, and when he says "The only time I think 'It's not fair' is when I think about not being there for my kids". That killed me.

Anything 9/11 is a rough one for me. My grandfather was doing very poorly leading up to that and ended up passing away on the 12th, so 9/11 has a bit of a double tragedy for me. 

Ray Bourque finally winning the Stanley Cup several years ago, after trying SO hard to do it without leaving Boston.


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

On another sad note, perhaps deserving its own thread: Stanley Kamel who played Monk's shrink, was found dead yesterday. No details were released.


----------



## Sharkie_Fan (Sep 26, 2006)

Stuart - you thought you were gonna get slings and arrows.. here's one for you.

Click with Adam Sandler! Nearing the end of hte movie as he's realising that he's FFw'd his life away, and missed his children growing up, etc....

It's those father/children moments that get me now.

Extreme Makeover home edition has it's moments... Especially ones where the kids are sick, etc...

And, in keeping with the theme here... An episode of "Shark Byte" that I saw last week brought a tear to my eye. They were interviewing Curtis Brown and his wife about the death of their 4 month old from SIDS...


----------



## cjever19 (Jun 2, 2007)

Miracle, when they defeat the Russians.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

r0b0tic said:


> M*A*S*H
> 
> When Radar announced that Col Henry Blake had died on his way home.


I don't think any TV show episode before or since hit me harder than that one.

News story? The entire President Kennedy Assassination/Funeral coverage.



Supramom2000 said:


> On another sad note, perhaps deserving its own thread: Stanley Kamel who played Monk's shrink, was found dead yesterday. No details were released.


That's upsetting. News now says he died of a heart attack. Poor Monk. (Yeah, I know Monk's fictional, but it will be a blow to the character.)


----------



## jkane (Oct 12, 2007)

Way too much estrogen in this thread!


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

jkane said:


> Way too much estrogen in this thread!


Agreed!!!

So just about every episode of Six Feet Under moved me in one way or another.


----------



## pman_jim (Jan 24, 2007)

chris0 said:


> I didn't see Anthony Edward's last ER episode, but one of the most intense hours of drama I've ever seen on a scripted show was in ER's first or second season when Dr. Green was trying to deliver a baby and everything went wrong.


I'll second that one. I had tears in my eyes, and at the end of the show they go to the local news anchor for the intro to the news, and he couldn't say anything either, to choked up. One moment of TV drama I'll never forget.


----------



## jodyguercio (Aug 16, 2007)

Supramom2000 said:


> I also cry at God Bless America and the Star Spangled Banner.
> 
> I also choke up whenever I see Arlington Cemetery in any scene and whenever I go there in person.
> 
> ...


I agree with ya Supramom.

When I was in high school I was in the band (played the trumpet) and I got asked by my band director to play taps at a funneral and that had to be the most moving personal moment for me (sorry that was a little off topic).


----------



## Pete K. (Apr 23, 2002)

In chronological order:

1) JFK's funeral
2) Miracle on Ice (live, not the movie)
3) Challenger
4) 9/11
5) Columbia


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

R. Bud Dwyer's press conference which I just, unluckily, happened to have on.


----------



## tgr131 (Apr 9, 2007)

petergaryr said:


> Well, the "final" episode of _Bablylon 5_, _Sleeping in Light_ is a sure fire throat grabber for me.


I'm with you there. I can't watch that episode without choking up.

Also, ST:TNG "The Skin of Evil" where Tasha Yar died. I didn't care for the character, or the majority of the episode, but I thought the funeral scene at the end was well done.

"Aurevoir, Natasha..."


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Doug Brott said:


> That ER episode will forever live with me .. It was very moving.


I had forgotten all about this until now, but you're right, extremely moving.



r0b0tic said:


> M*A*S*H
> 
> When Radar announced that Col Henry Blake had died on his way home.


Caught me off-guard the first time, but has the same impact every time.



Stuart Sweet said:


> I'm prepared for the slings and arrows... but... I cry at the end of _It's a Wonderful Life_.


I lose it immediately at this line: "To my big brother, the richest man in town"



tcusta00 said:


> The final scenes of The Shawshank Redemption from Andy escaping to his reunion with Red.


My favorite movie. No matter how many times I watch it, I well up.



fineware said:


> Not exactly TV, but when Rudy finally takes the field and sacks the QB. Then again when they carry him off the field. Brings me to tears every time.


Absolutely.

Ditto all these and many more. I'm a bit of a pu**y when it comes to this kind of stuff. I used to get misty all the time when I watched a show called "Jack and Bobby" that only lasted about half a season. I had to basically stop watching Extreme Makeover for the same reason.

All of my favorite movies, have moments that either bring me to tear or put me on the brink (Tombstone, Green Mile, LOTR, etc., etc.).

If there's a show or movie that has an emotional moment, I'm probably effected. But, I'm secure enough to admit/show it.


----------



## MichaelP (Dec 5, 2006)

This isn't a TV moment, but since I only watch it on my TV now.... 

The moment in The Iron Giant where the giant is flying up to meet the nuke and he says to himself "Superman...." and closes his eyes just before hitting the missile head-on. 

Argh. I'm getting all misty-eyed just thinking about it. 

Regards,
Michael


----------



## MichaelP (Dec 5, 2006)

HDG said:


> Challenger disaster.


Same for me. I was in the Army, stationed in Germany, and the shuttle launches were always big draws around the TV in the barracks. For this launch the company had just gotten dismissed for the day and we were all in our rooms talking back and forth across the hall and watching the launch. When it exploded you could have heard a pin drop in on our floor.

To this day when ever I watch a shuttle launch, when I hear mission control say "go for throttle up" I still get a little catch in my throat hoping it doesn't happen again. I can't really watch launches anymore because of this. Although I've tried to watch a couple of the launches on HDNet, I just can't get through them anymore.

Regards,
Michael


----------



## dbconsultant (Sep 13, 2005)

1. 9/11 coverage
2. Ronald Reagan's funeral
3. Any of the animal shows where an animal dies - especially Meerkat Manor when Flower died - having played with meerkats and gotten attached to Flower and her group, this one hit me hard!


----------



## Sharkie_Fan (Sep 26, 2006)

Thought of another one this morning. Jim Valvano's acceptance speech at the Espys just before his death. The "Dont give up, don't ever give up" speech.

That was 15 years ago, and I still cant' watch that speech without a tear or two.

(It's here: if you've never seen it before.


----------



## Roquefort (Mar 19, 2008)

durl said:


> At the end of Field of Dreams: "wanna have catch?"
> 
> I tear up every single time...


Ditto.

*and*

Big Fish (2003) -> the estranged son holds his father's hand as the latter dies in the hospital...I get all "verklempt" too...


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

I want to thank everyone for sharing... it goes to prove what I've suspected all along: We're geeks with heart!


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

The end of B5: Sleeping In Light

The Challenger Disaster.

What they did to "Hawkeye" in the last episode of M*A*S*H when he suddenly burst out "SHE KILLED THE BABY! WHY DID YOU MAKE ME REMEMBER THAT?"

Not TV but The Princess Bride's Inigo Montoya: "I want my father back you, s*o*b*"

Watching the towers fall, thinking how I watched them going up when I lived on Staten Island (great view of the construction from the ferry terminal) and having just said a few minutes before that they'd taken such a shot but were still standing.

There are plenty more as I get older...


----------



## airpolgas (Aug 13, 2002)

*Picket Fences* - when Louis Gosset Jr. was a guest.
*NYPD Blue *- the episode where they pushed the envelope and used the word "ey-whole." It was Sipowicz that threw me over the edge.
*24, Day 6* - confrontation between Jack and Curtis at the beginning of the season
*Six Feet Under* - R.I.P. Nate (I think two eps before the finale)
*The Wire* - end of Season 4, when Bubs's conscience got a hold of him at the station


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

airpolgas - You reminded me of two other memorable scenes:

NYPD Blue - Bobby Simone's Earthly departure

and

Six Feet under - the Finale - the final minutes. Claire's departure from home, the music, the reveal of Claire's future, along with the future lives and deaths of the core characters. Just amazing TV... I still have this on my HR10, marked KEEP UNTIL DELETE...


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

Drew2k said:


> airpolgas - You reminded me of two other memorable scenes:
> 
> NYPD Blue - Bobby Simone's Earthly departure QUOTE]
> 
> That and remember when Andy's son died?


----------



## fineware (Jun 12, 2007)

Drew2k said:


> I want to thank everyone for sharing... it goes to prove what I've suspected all along: We're geeks with heart!


...and not one mention of Old Yeller...


----------



## cdc101 (Jan 9, 2007)

Supramom2000 said:


> That and remember when Andy's son died?


I was balling like a baby for that.

I sure do miss NYPD Blue. Wish TNT would take one of the Law and Orders off and start replying NYPD Blue episodes during the day again.


----------



## jwebb1970 (Oct 3, 2007)

Recently, it would be the episode "The Constant" from LOST. May be the best ep in the series so far.

Being a LOST fanatic, I'm biased. But the emotional buildup of poor Desmond Hume - bouncing back & forth in his head btwn the past & "present" and his undyling love for Penny Widmore......

When Sayid got the freighter's phone to work & Des got Penny on the phone....on XMAS Eve 2004, just like he said he would to her in 1997(?)....and his "constant" brought him back from his time tripping.......the wife & I both got choked up.

2nd most recent was also LOST.....when Charlie died in the S3 finale. Sad stuff, but very moving.

edit....saw that Indiana already mentioned The Constant...so I am in agreement with him.


----------



## jwebb1970 (Oct 3, 2007)

hekhl00 said:


> The final episode of Arrested Development because it was the final episode of Arrested Development.


OK...I second this as my #3 choice.

Let's hope Ron Howards final (non narraration) line from that ep (after Maeby pitches a Bluth-based sitcom idea to him)------ "I don't see it as a TV show......maybe a movie..." comes to pass for real.


----------



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

jwebb1970 said:


> 2nd most recent was also LOST.....when Charlie died in the S3 finale. Sad stuff, but very moving.


The Charlie-centric episode "Greatest Hits" was also very good.


----------



## HOAGIEHEAD (Jan 25, 2006)

Frequency with Dennis Quaid and Jim Caviezel. A great father/son film. Makes me think of times we take for granted and for times we almost missed with our kids. Gets me in the knot of my stomach right up through the tear ducts. I know its not a TV show but I saw it on Encore again (for about the 10th time). Figured that could be close enough huh?


----------



## jfeheley (Oct 4, 2007)

The thing that moved me is something that will be remembered 1000 years from now (actually for always) when everything else mentioned will be forgotten. 

The first man on the moon.


----------



## TBoneit (Jul 27, 2006)

Video of kennedy being shot, The Funeral, Nixon resigning, And the Challenger.

9-11 for some reason not as much........... Maybe to many people? OTOH I won't watch the movies about it or the Documentaries.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

the final episode of Friends was pretty moving for me... mostly because it was my favorite show for many years...


----------



## Dax (May 15, 2004)

I know there are many that I can't think of right now, but certainly Radar announcing Henry's death, the end of "It's a Wonderful Life" and Mark Greene's final scene are among them. Also the scene where Carter reads the letter letting them know that Mark died.

I'm also forced to get out the tissue whenever they show sentimental animal scenes or those sad montages of 9/11, Challenger or the death of Elvis.


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

fineware said:


> ...and not one mention of Old Yeller...


My boys could not believe I had not said Old Yeller and Where the Red Fern Grows. Any animal dying makes me emotional. That and any child. Speaking of that, did anyone see CSI last night? I got pretty choked up during parts of it.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Sharkie_Fan said:


> Thought of another one this morning. Jim Valvano's acceptance speech at the Espys just before his death. The "Dont give up, don't ever give up" speech.


Yep, that one too. I had the pleasure of hearing him speak live during a convention about 3 years before that. The best speaker I've ever heard. He brought the whole audience to tears (and made us laugh and made us think).



Drew2k said:


> We're geeks with heart!


We might all have heart, but we're not all geeks.


----------



## petergaryr (Nov 22, 2006)

Just thought of another one (OK, I was much younger at the time):

The special done by the Muppets after Jim Henson died. At the end when Kermit comes out and speaks in a voice that isn't really Kermit.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

spartanstew said:


> We might all have heart, but we're not all geeks.


Well, we're all fans of DBS services who care enough to have sought out an online community to post in .... some may consider ALL of us geeks despite protests to the contrary!


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

This past Thursday's episode of CSI (Las Vegas). When they showed the dead 3-year-old girl, I couldn't help but get misty-eyed because I have two young nieces, and I always immediately think of them in such situations.


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

Lord Vader said:


> This past Thursday's episode of CSI (Las Vegas). When they showed the dead 3-year-old girl, I couldn't help but get misty-eyed because I have two young nieces, and I always immediately think of them in such situations.


That's exactly what I was talking about in my post a few earlier than yours. My daughter is going to be 3 in June, and all I could think about was her.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

I'm getting to the point where if any shows or movies show kids in such situations, I just won't watch them. It's too difficult.


----------



## Jimmy 440 (Nov 17, 2007)

HDG said:


> Challenger disaster.


Yup.That's # 1 on my list too.I just bought my 1st VCR ever that day,January 28th 1986.I just finished setting it up & I recorded the entire program starting 30 minutes before it launched.I still have the raw recording to this date.I just transferred it to DVD two weeks ago.

Also that very bad day on 9/11/2001.I can still hear that voice on WCBS 2"Something has happened at the World Trade Center" & that low music they use on WCBS playing under the chopper 2 reporter.The world's most witnessed event ever ! Coincidently this was one of the last events I ever recorded on a VCR.


----------



## Galaxie6411 (Aug 26, 2007)

The end of B5 brings tears to my eyes every time. Also of course getting back into the house and turning on the TV the morning of Sept. 11 and watching the towers fall live, while at the same time they were reporting that there was a good possibility 60,000 people were in them. Luckily they were wrong on that stat.

I also remember the Challenger, I was about 6 at the time and loved to watch the shuttle launches, this was back when they still showed them on network TV. For some reason, probably because of the teacher angle, we watched the launch on TV in school. That has stuck with me ever since.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

HOAGIEHEAD said:


> Frequency with Dennis Quaid and Jim Caviezel. A great father/son film. Makes me think of times we take for granted and for times we almost missed with our kids. Gets me in the knot of my stomach right up through the tear ducts. I know its not a TV show but I saw it on Encore again (for about the 10th time). Figured that could be close enough huh?


Frequency is a great movie. I love the whole time space continium thing. What got me more then the actual movie was the music video to Garth Brooks' When You Come Back To Me Again. Showing key images from the movie combined with the lyrics created surreal viewing experience.

Other things that chocked me up again, not really TV shows, but the Budweiser 9/11 tribute Super Bowl Commercial and the Buffalo Sabres tribute the the fans music video they showed on MSG and at the Arena before every playoff game.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Steve Mehs said:


> Other things that chocked me up again, not really TV shows, but the Budweiser 9/11 tribute Super Bowl Commercial


Yeah, that's a good one.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

Galaxie6411 said:


> The end of B5 brings tears to my eyes every time. Also of course getting back into the house and turning on the TV the morning of Sept. 11 and watching the towers fall live, while at the same time they were reporting that there was a good possibility 60,000 people were in them. Luckily they were wrong on that stat.
> 
> I also remember the Challenger, I was about 6 at the time and loved to watch the shuttle launches, this was back when they still showed them on network TV. For some reason, probably because of the teacher angle, we watched the launch on TV in school. That has stuck with me ever since.


I saw the Challenger explode live on TV. I was watching it when I got back from a morning class. I also saw Columbia's debris live, having turned the TV on minutes before the news channels broke in with the coverage of the attempted return.

As far as 9/11, I was getting dressed for work when my mom called me about a plane hitting one of the WTC towers. As I'm talking to her on her cell phone (she was on her way in to work herself), I saw live the second plane hit the other tower. It was then I remember exactly what I said: "Oh my God! This is no accident now, Mom. This is some kind of attack!"

I never made it in to work. I called in and took the day off, too fixated on the TV, and as the morning wore on, I grew sick when I found out about the Pentagon and Shanksville plane crashes. I couldn't gather the energy to do anything else but watch the TV coverage.


----------



## Sharkie_Fan (Sep 26, 2006)

Lord Vader said:


> As far as 9/11, I was getting dressed for work when my mom called me about a plane hitting one of the WTC towers. As I'm talking to her on her cell phone (she was on her way in to work herself), I saw live the second plane hit the other tower. It was then I remember exactly what I said: "Oh my God! This is no accident now, Mom. This is some kind of attack!"
> 
> I never made it in to work. I called in and took the day off, too fixated on the TV, and as the morning wore on, I grew sick when I found out about the Pentagon and Shanksville plane crashes. I couldn't gather the energy to do anything else but watch the TV coverage.


I was in the car on the way to the office when I heard about the first plane. I only lived 5 minutes or so from the office, so when I got to work, we pulled out a little 13" TV we had and I basically paid a crew of 4 people to sit around and watch the news all day. None of us could tear ourselves from the TV long enough to do anything.

I saw plane #2 hit live, and watched as they fell. Only being 30, this is by far the clearest memories I have of any of our tragedies. I remember Challenger, but not vividly, being 9 at the time. I vaguely remember the assasination attempt on Ronald Reagan. Obviously, I have only seen archived footage of JFK's assasination.


----------



## shmengie (Apr 12, 2007)

MichaelP said:


> This isn't a TV moment, but since I only watch it on my TV now....
> 
> The moment in The Iron Giant where the giant is flying up to meet the nuke and he says to himself "Superman...." and closes his eyes just before hitting the missile head-on.


dude, you stole my choice.

another not-tv-but-actually-a-movie moment: when the dread pirate roberts reveals himself to buttercup to actually be her love, wesley. i shouldn't have to tell you the name of this movie.

and....BRIAN'S SONG!!


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

At least no man here said the part in the movie _Beaches _ where...


----------



## blackcat77 (Dec 26, 2007)

Equal time for animation...

The final, double episode of "Cowboy Bebop" where first Julia and then Spike are killed. You got the feeling that Spike was immortal and finding out that he wasn't -- and the way they handled it with the flying doves and all, was very moving.

And an obscure one -- anyone remember MTV's Oddities from the 80s and "The Maxx?" After all the time Maxx had been an odd sort of superhero, the final episode when the love of his life Julie moved away and then, in the very last scene, he took off his purple suit and walked off in silhouette to go back to his real life job working in a nursery. It was just stunning.

Finally, the film "Grave of the Fireflies" with a boy and his sister trying to survive in Japan at the end of WW2. Everyone should see this film, so I won't give away any plot points, but I had tears in my eyes time after time. One of the best films you'll ever see -- animated or otherwise.


----------



## jodyguercio (Aug 16, 2007)

Lord Vader said:


> At least no man here said the part in the movie _Beaches _ where...


Or to go along with this one...remember that part in _Steel Magnolias _


----------



## jodyguercio (Aug 16, 2007)

Sharkie_Fan said:


> I was in the car on the way to the office when I heard about the first plane. I only lived 5 minutes or so from the office, so when I got to work, we pulled out a little 13" TV we had and I basically paid a crew of 4 people to sit around and watch the news all day. None of us could tear ourselves from the TV long enough to do anything.
> 
> I saw plane #2 hit live, and watched as they fell. Only being 30, this is by far the clearest memories I have of any of our tragedies. I remember Challenger, but not vividly, being 9 at the time. I vaguely remember the assasination attempt on Ronald Reagan. Obviously, I have only seen archived footage of JFK's assasination.


I was just waking up when tower#1 was hit. I saw it happen and thought this has to be a really scary dream. The phone rings and its my mom asking me if Im ok and does this mean that I might be stop-lossed (I had just been honorably discharged about 6 months prior). While we're talking tower#2 gets hit and then goes down. Where I work we are right in the final approach to a major airport so going to work and not having ANY aircraft flying over was weird to think about. When the first planes returned over head after that no-fly period it was surreal.

I was in 8th grade when Challenger was lost. We had just left our Earth Science class and watched the launch when over the schools PA system we were told to return to our last class and then told and shown what had happened.


----------



## boomer (Jan 10, 2003)

Casino Night...


----------



## MichaelP (Dec 5, 2006)

shmengie said:


> dude, you stole my choice.


I will happily loan you the moment.

Regards,
Michael


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

_Return of the Jedi _ when Luke removed my mask and I passed into the Light Side of the Force.


----------



## dbconsultant (Sep 13, 2005)

Spirit & Opportunity landing and then sending pictures from Mars! Nothing like watching a whole room full of scientists, engineers, programmers and techs cry for joy!

We actually pulled an all-nighter (not easy at our age) watching the whole thing and we'll never forget it.


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

The top ones are:9/11, the Reagan funeral, and the death/funeral of John Paul the Great
It doesn't take much for me. (a song is enough) I just watched Cars during the Starz Freeview and the scene (and music) at the Wheel Well Motel kinda got me. I live in Arizona where "Radiator Springs" appears to be. I can relate to the changes the interstate made on the small towns that were bypassed "to save a few minutes" (my parents were born and raised in NE Az) I-40 traces most of US 66 until OKC where they go their separate ways.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Image:Interstate_40_map.png
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Image:Route_66_map.PNG


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

Did anyone catch the US Army Chorus singing the Battle Hymn of the Republic at the White House today? THAT brought tears to my eyes. And when the Pope said "God Bless America".


----------



## russ9 (Jan 28, 2004)

I remember watching the John F. Kennedy funeral. I was 5 years old. It is my earliest memory of an "outside" event.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

machavez00 said:


> The top ones are:9/11, the Reagan funeral, and the death/funeral of John Paul the Great


As a Polish Roman Catholic, and as someone who was privileged to have personally met John Paul II at St. Peter's in 1995--I was honored to have a semi-private meeting with him--I was truly saddened when he died. I knew time was running out on him, but it was still very difficult for me to accept his being called home. What a truly wonderful human being he was.


----------



## SWORDFISH (Apr 16, 2007)

The National Anthem prior to the 1991 NHL All-Star Game at the Chicago Stadium January 19, 1991. 
Just days after Operation Desert Storm began.






SF


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

SWORDFISH said:


> The National Anthem prior to the 1991 NHL All-Star Game at the Chicago Stadium January 19, 1991.
> Just days after Operation Desert Storm began.
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you SO MUCH for that link. I cried all the way through - but I have a personal connection. My husband was in Iraq for Desert Shield/Storm and anything supporting our troops during that time made me cry. Lee Greenwood came to Ft. Stewart during the deployment and I got to see him sing God Bless the USA. President Bush the elder was there as well.

I was privileged to attend the Army/Navy game in the fall of 1990 when it was still Desert Shield and their half time show was truly inspirational as well.


----------



## sampatterson (Aug 27, 2002)

cdc101 said:


> It's not TV, but the last scene in Forrest Gump where Forrest is talking to Jenny's grave gets me EVERY time.


I agree. When Tom Hanks narrative says "and she died on a tuesday" it had such an impact the first time I watched that movie. (still does)


----------



## dbconsultant (Sep 13, 2005)

Supramom2000 said:


> Did anyone catch the US Army Chorus singing the Battle Hymn of the Republic at the White House today? THAT brought tears to my eyes. And when the Pope said "God Bless America".


I would have loved to have seen that but was at work. My husband said he heard it on Rush's show and the whole ceremony moved him. And we're not even Catholic!


----------



## Jimmy 440 (Nov 17, 2007)

SWORDFISH said:


> The National Anthem prior to the 1991 NHL All-Star Game at the Chicago Stadium January 19, 1991.
> Just days after Operation Desert Storm began.
> 
> 
> ...


And that guy with the banner that said "There Are No Flag Burners Here" !
I went there later that year to the old Stadium.Standing there in the middle of all that and listening to Wayne Messmer belting out the anthem was worth the price of admission.WOW !!


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

dbconsultant said:


> And we're not even Catholic!


That's OK. No one's perfect.


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

I forgot about this one.


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

dbconsultant said:


> I would have loved to have seen that but was at work. My husband said he heard it on Rush's show and the whole ceremony moved him. And we're not even Catholic!


That is where I heard it first as well. Then I found a link at Whitehouse.gov and played the video. The opera singer was phenomenal!!


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

machavez00 said:


> I forgot about this one.


That reminded me of when the Mariners made the playoffs the year of "Refuse to Lose" and Ken Griffey Jr was at the bottom of a huge pile of M's with the biggest smile I have ever see and tears streaming down his face!!


----------

